# Puffy in Labour !



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My Puffy kitty is in labourrr  

she woke me up at 7.30 and ran into the hallway when some blood came out.
I ushered her into the bathroom and now we are sitting here with the laptop, camera and phone waiting for somethin to happen =D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how exciting..!!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't know she was preggy! I thot she was going to be spayed?? Hopefully all goes well and she has a small litter of colorful babies!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She had her first one at around 12.30 pm and a much bigger one just then around 1.30.
Poor Puffy ! shes so tired


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just 2 kitties? Good for Puffy, hope she feels better soon :hug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah
they are both very cute !
i will get dry photos of them tomorrow mum stole my camera haha


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

COngrats on the kittens - now HURRY and get her spayed, otherwise she can get pregnant again immediately!!!

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

we are getting her spayed when the kittehs are 7wks.
gettin photos today!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What ever you do - DO NOT let her outside - she will be pregnant again! They usually start heat again about 10 days after giving birth.

Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah we didnt exactly "let her" the first time haha

we just dont want the surgery done while hes nursing kittens. it will hurt poor puffy lol


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I know it feels like we're constantly arguing with you, but-

the surgery shouldn't bother her at all, even nursing. Every time I foster a mommy kitty she is spayed when the kittens are two weeks old and I never have any problems.  

However, I'm certain you'll be keeping her inside and safe from those male cats until her surgery. :hug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

haha i have an even better solution.
Drowing the male.
nobody in the area likes him because he howls and sprays


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Around here most the vets will not spay a animals until they are done nursing the babies. I had a dog that I was trying to get spayed but they said to call them when she was done nursing the pups totally. i did then I had to wait like 4 months to get in and in the mean time she was bred again. (it was one of those clinics that did not charger you like $200.00 to do it, it was a reduced spay and Neuter clinic). She is finally spayed.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That's a shame, sweetgoats. All vet clinics are different, I guess I have just been lucky with mine.

And PiccoloGoat . . . there will always be another male! Most people are not responsible enough to spay and neuter and that's the reason why. :sigh:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats on the new kittens. Can't wait to see pictures. My six month old boy kitten gets neutered next Monday.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats on the kittens, all of our cats are spayed and neutered since they're outside cats.


----------

